# General > Sport >  Highland Amateur Cup 3rd Round replays + 4th round draw

## Brizer2k7

*MACLEOD IFA HIGHLAND AMATEUR CUP 2009*

*3rd ROUND REPLAYS* 
*STORNOWAY ATHLETIC vs BACK – Wed 24th June, KO 7pm*
*HALKIRK** vs SLEAT & STRATH – Sat 4th July, KO 4pm*

*4th ROUND – Sat 11th JULY 2009* 

*CASTLETOWN vs KYLEAKIN – KO 3pm*
*AVOCH vs SLEAT & STRATH or HALKIRK – KO 3pm*
*KIRKWALL** THORFINN vs JOHN O’GROATS – KO 12.30pm*
*WICK GROATS vs BACK or STORNOWAY ATHLETIC – KO 12.30pm, Venue TBC

update from Iain Whitehead. see below

**MACLEOD IFA HIGHLAND AMATEUR CUP 2009*

*3rd ROUND REPLAYS* 
*STORNOWAY ATHLETIC vs BACK – Wed 24th June, KO 7pm*
*HALKIRK vs SLEAT & STRATH – Sat 27th June, KO 4pm*

Previous email had wrong date for Halkirk v Sleat & Strath replay.
Please note the game is to be played this coming Sat 27th June KO 4pm.
Sorry for the mistake, too much stuff going on at the moment. For those of you interested there will be a Caithness AFA Cup final on in Halkirk at 12pm, hence the 4pm KO for the Sleat game

From Iain

----------

